# Growth Rate of Pygmy Goats



## Toaster

I have two pygmy goats that are about 6 months old, they have been squeezing out of the holes in our fencing, the fencing is designed for sheep and has holes about 15cm x 12cm so obviously we are quite shocked that a small goat can fit through them! (we have seen them do it so know it is possible) the fencing is 2m high so otherwise reasonably secure

Obviously for their safety we cannot let the goats have free run of our paddocks until they are bigger as they could end up on a public road or in someones garden so we are now keeping them in a secure barn, this has meshed windows and plenty of fresh air and the goats have bales and levels to jump on so they stay occupied

I would like an idea please of how long it takes a pygmy to get to a reasonable size, are they fully grown within a year/2 years?

One is larger than the other so do we have to wait until both are too big to squeeze through the fencing or once one is the other will not stray from it?

Obviously the temptation is to shovel feed in to them but having had livestock for some years I know this isnt the answer  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Growth rate can vary but my Nigerian Dwarfs are about 80% fully grown when they are a year and done by 2 years.


----------



## KW Farms

It can vary depending on genetics. Some goats grow fast some grow slow. They should finish growing completely at 3-4 years. By two years though they should be about full grown.


----------



## liz

Pygmies as well as ND tend to be at a "stand still" with growth once they are around 5-6 months old....then they get a sudden growth spurt around 9 months to a year old. Mine tend to be their full size by the time they turn 2 years.


----------

